# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين مصر >  قانون 173 لسنة 2005 بتنظيم مباشرة الحقوق السياسية

## صفاء عطاالله

قانون 173 لسنة 2005 بتنظيم مباشرة الحقوقالسياسية 
بتعديل بعض احكام القانون رقم 73 لسنة 1956 
بتنظيم مباشرة الحقوق السياسية 
بسم الشعب 
رئيس الجمهورية 
قرر مجلس الشعب القانون الأتى نصه ، وقد اصدرناه : 

المادةالاولي 
يضاف الي القانون رقم 73 لسنة 1956 بتنظيم مباشرة الحقوق السياسية بابجديد عنوانه الباب الاول مكررا ( اللجنة العليا للانتخابات ) نصه الاتي : 

الباب الاول مكررا 
اللجنة العليا للإنتخابات 

مادة (3) مكررا : 
تنشأ لجنة عليا للانتخابات تشكل برئاسة وزير العدل وعضوية : 

- ثلاثة من رجال القضاء الحاليين بدرجة نائب رئيس محكمة النقض او مايعادلها يختارهم مجلس القضاء الاعلي . 
- ستة من الشخصيات العامة غير المنتمينإلي اي حزب سياس يختار مجلس الشعب اربعة منهم على ان يكون أثنان منهم على الأقل منأعضاء الهيئات القضائية السابقين ، ويختار مجلس الشورى أثنين أحداهما على الأقل منأعضاء الهيئات القضائية السابقين ، وذلك لمدة ستة سنوات ، ويختار كل من المجلسينعدد مساويا من كل من الفئتين كأعضاء احطياتين . 
- فإذا وجد مانع لدى أحد منأعضاء اللجنة حل محله أحد الأعضاء الإحطيتين حسب ترتيب إختيارهم . 
- ممثللوزارة الداخلية . 
- ويصدر بتشكيل اللجنة قرار من رئيس الجمهورية . 

مادة (3) مكرر - (أ: 
تكون للجنة شخصية اعتبارية عامة ، مقرها مدينة القاهرة وتتمتعبالاستقلال في ممارسة اختصاصاتها . 
وتكون للجنة أمانة فنية يصدر بتشكلهاوأختصاصها قرار من رئيس اللجنة . 
وتكون لها ميزانية خاصة تدرج ضمن الموازنةالعامة للدولة . 
وتصدر اللجنة اللوائح والقرارات الازمة لتنظيم العمل بها . 

مادة (3) مكرر- (ب: 
تجتمع اللجنة بدعوة من رئيسها ، ولا يكون اجتماعها صحيحا الا بحضوررئيسها وسبعة من أعضائها علي الاقل . 
وتصدر قرارات اللجنة باغلبية ثمانية اصوات . 

مادة (3) مكرر - (ج: 
تتولي اللجنة الاختصاصات الاتية : 

1- وضع قواعد إعداد جداولالانتخاب ومحتوياتها وطريقة مراجعتها وتنقيتها وتحديثها . 
2- اقتراح قواعدتحديد الدوائر الانتخابية . 
3- وضع القواعد العامة لتنظيم الدعاية الإنتخابية . 
4- الاسهام في جهود التوعية والتثقيف المتعلقة بالانتخابات ووضع القواعدالإرشادية لسير العملية الإنتخابية . 
5- متابعة الالتزام بمواثيق الشرف المتصلةبالانتخابات . 
6- اعلان النتيجة العامة للانتخاب والاستفتاء . 
7- ابداءالرأي في مشروعات القوانين الخاصة بالانتخابات . 

مادة (3) مكرر - (د(
" تلتزم اجهزةالدولة بمعاونة اللجنة في مباشرة اختصاصاتها وتنفيذ قرارتها وتزويدها بما تطلبه منبيانات او معلومات تتصل بهذه الاختصاصات وللجنة ان تستعين باية جهة في اداء مهامها ." 

المادة الثانية 
يستبدل بنصوص البند من المادة 1 والبندين (2) و (5) من المادة 2 والمادة 10 والفقرة الثانية من المادة 19 والفقرة الرابعة من المادة 24والفقرة الثانية من المادة 29 والمواد 36 و 37 و 38 من القانون رقم 73 لسنة 1956المشار اليه النصوص الاتية : 

مادة (1(
" على كل مصرى ومصرية بلغ ثمانى عشرة سنة ميلادية أنيباشر بنفسة الحقوق السياسية الأتية : 

اولا : ابداء الرأي في كل استفتاءينص عليه الدستور . 
ثانيا : إنتخاب كل من : 
1- رئيس الجمهورية 
2- أعضاءمجلس الشعب 
3- أعضاء مجلس الشورى 
4- أعضاء المجالس الشعبية المحلية 

ويكون انتخاب رئيس الجمهورية وفقاً للقانون المنظم للإنتخابات الرئاسية ،وتكون مباشرة الحقوق الأخرى على النحو وبالشروط المبينة فى هذا القانون . 
ويعفىمن أداء هذا الواجب ضباط وأفراد القوات المسلحة الرئيسية والفرعية والإضافية وضباطوأفراد هيئة الشرطة طوال مدة خدمتهم بالقوات المسلحة أو الشرطة ." 

مادة (2) : بند 2 
" من صدر حكم محكمة القيم بمصادرة امواله ، ويكون الحرمان لمدة خمس سنوات من تاريخصدور الحكم ." 

مادة (2) - بند 5 
" المحكوم عليه بعقوبة سالبة للحرية فى إحدى الجرائم المنصوص عليهافى المواد من 41 الى 51 من هذا القانون وذلك ما لم يكن الحكم موقوفا تنفيذه أو كانالمحكوم عليه قد رد اليه أعتباره ." 

مادة 10 
" لا يجوز ادخال اي تعديل علي جداول الانتخاب بعددعوة الناخبين الي الانتخاب او الاستفتاء ، علي ان تبدأ المواعيد المنصوص عليها فيالمادة (5) وما بعدها كاملة من جديد من اليوم التالي لاعلان نتيجة الانتخاب اوالاستفتاء ." 

مادة (19  :Frown: الفقرة الثانية: 
" وللمحكمة أن تقضى علي من يرفض طعنه بغرامة لاتقل عن مائةجنيه ولا تجاوز الف جنيه " 

مادة (24 : (الفقرة الرابعة: 
" ويصدر بتشكيل اللجان العامة والفرعيةوامنائها قرار من رئيس اللجنة العليا للإنتخابات بالتنسيق مع وزير الداخلية ، وفيجميع الاحوال يحدد القرار الصادر بتشكيل هذه اللجان من يحل محل الرئيس عند غيابه اووجود عذر يمنعه من العمل على أن يكون من أعضاء الهيئات القضائية فى الأحوال التىيوجب القانون فيها ذلك ." 

مادة (29 : (الفقرة الثانية: 

" وعلي رئيس اللجنة ان يسلم لكل ناخببطاقة مفتوحة علي ظهرها ختم اللجنة وتاريخ الانتخاب او الاستفتاء وينتحي الناخبجانبا من الجوانب المخصصة لابداء الرأي في قاعة الانتخاب ذاتها ، وبعد ان يثبت رأيهعلي البطاقة يعيدها مطوية إلي الرئيس ليضعها في الصندوق الخاص ببطاقات الانتخاب ،ثم يقوم الناخب بغمس اصبعه في مداد غير قابل للازالة الا بعد اربع وعشرين ساعة عليالاقل بعد الادلاء بصوته في الانتخابات ويوقع قرين اسمه قرين اسمه في كشف الناخبينبخطه او ببصمة ابهامه ." 

مادة 36 
"يعلن رئيس اللجنة العامة نتيجة الانتخاب او الاستفتاء وعدد ما حصلعليهكل مرشح من أصوات فى دائرته ويوقع هو وأمين اللجنة العامة فى الجلسة على ثلاثنسخ من محضرها ترسل إحداها مع كل أوراق الإنتخاب أو الإستفتاء الى وزير الداخليةوالثانية الى اللجنة العليا للإنتخابات مباشرة وتحفظ النسخة الثالثة بمقر مدريةالأمن ." 

مادة 37 
"يعلن رئيس اللجنة العليا للانتخابات النتيجة العامة للانتخاب اوالاستفتاء خلال الايام الثلاثة التالية لاعلان رؤساء اللجان العامة نتائج الانتخاباو الاستفتاء في الدوائر الانتخابية 

وينشر هذا القرار فى الوقائع المصريةخلال يومين من تاريخ صدوره." 

مادة 38 
"يرسل رئيس اللجنة العليا والإنتخابات عقب اعلان نتيجةالإنتخابات الى كل من المرشحين المنتخبين شهادة بإنتخابه خلال شهر من تاريخ الإعلان ." 

المادة الثالثة 
يستبدل بنصوص مواد الباب الرابع من القانون رقم 73لسنة 1956المشار إليه ، النصوص الآتية : 

الباب الرابع 
فى جرائمالإنتخاب 

مادة 39 
" مع عدم الإخلال بأية عقوبة أشد في أي قانون آخر ، يعاقب علي الأفعال الآتيةبالعقوبات المقررة لها في المواد التالية ." 

مادة 40 
" يعاقب بغرامة لاتجاوز مائةجنيه من كان اسمه مقيدا بجداول الانتخاب وتخلف بغير عذر عنالإدلاء بصوته فيالانتخاب أو الاستفتاء ." 

مادة 41 
" يعاقب بالسجن مدة لاتزيد علي خمس سنوات كل من استخدم القوة أوالعنف مع رئيس أو أي من أعضاء لجنة الانتخاب أو الاستفتاء بقصد منعه من أداء العملالمنوط به أو إكراهه علي أدائه علي وجه خاص ولم يبلغ بذلك مقصده 

فإذا بلغالجانى مقصده تكون العقوبة السجن ، وتكون العقوبة السجن المشدد إذا صدر من الجانىضرب أو جرح نشأت عنه عاهة مستديمة وتكون العقوبة السجن المؤبد إذا أفضى الضرب أوالجرح الى الموت ." 

مادة 42 
" يعاقب بالحبس مدة لاتزيد علي سنتين كل من هدد رئيس أو أحد أعضاءلجنة الانتخاب أو الاستفتاء بقصد منعه من أداء عمله المكلف به ، فإذا ترتب عليالتهديد أداء العمل علي وجه مخالف تكون العقوبة الحبس ." 


مادة 43 
" يعاقب بالحبس مدة لاتزيدعلي سنتين وبغرامة لاتقل عن ألفي جنيه ولاتجاوز خمسة آلاف جنيه أو باحدي هاتينالعقوبتين كل من أهان بالإشارة أو القول رئيس أو أحد أعضاء لجنة الانتخاب أوالاستفتاء أثناء تأدية وظيفته أو بسبب تأديتها ." 

مادة 44 
" يعاقب بالحبس مدة ل لا تقل عنسنتين كل من أستخدم أى من وسائل الترويع أو التخويف بقصد التأخير فى سلامة سيرإجراءات الإنتخاب أو الإستفتاء ولم يبلغ مقصده ، فإذا بلغ مقصده تكون العقوبة الحبسمدة لا تقل عن سنتين ولا تزيد عن خمس سنين ." 

مادة 45 
" يعاقب بالحبس مدة لاتقل عن سنةوبغرامة لاتقل عن ألف جنيه ولاتجاوز ثلاثة آلاف جنيه أو باحدي هاتين العقوبتين ، كلمن هدم أو أتلف عمدا شيئا من المباني أو المنشآت أو وسائل النقل أو الانتقالالمستخدمة أو المعدة للاستخدام في الانتخاب أو الاستفتاء بقصد عرقلة سيره ، وذلكفضلا عن الحكم عليه بدفع قيمة ماهدمه أو أتلفه ." 

مادة 46 
" يعاقب بالحبس مدة لاتقل عنسنتين ، كل من اختلس أو أخفي أو أتلف أحد جداول الانتخاب أو بطاقة الانتخاب أوالاستفتاء أو أية ورقة أخري تتعلق بعملية الانتخاب أو الاستفتاء بقصد تغيير الحقيقةفي تلك النتيجة ، أو بقصد مايستوجب إعادة الانتخاب أو الاستفتاء أو تعطيله ." 

مادة 47 
" يعاقببالحبس مدة لاتقل عن شهر وبغرامة لاتقل عن خمسمائة جنيه ولاتجاوز ثلاثة آلاف جنيهأو باحدي هاتين العقوبتين ، كل من تعمد بنفسه أو بواسطة غيره قيد اسمه أو اسم غيرهفي جداول الانتخاب أو حذفه منها علي خلاف أحكام القانون ." 

مادة 48 
" يعاقب بالحبس مدة لاتقل عن ستةأشهر وبغرامة لاتقل عن ألف جنيه ولاتجاوز خمسة الاف جنيه : 

أولا : كل مناستعمل القوة أو التهديد لمنع شخص من إبداء الرأي في الانتخاب أو الاستفتاء أولإكراهه علي إبداء الرأي علي وجه معين . 
ثانيا : كل من أعطي آخر أو عرض أوالتزم بأن يعطيه فائدة لنفسه أو لغيره لكي يحمله علي الامتناع عن إبداء الرأي أوإبدائه علي وجه معين أو الامتناع عنه . 
ثالثا : كل من قبل أو طلب فائدة من هذاالقبيل لنفسه أو لغيره . 



رابعا : كل من نشر أو أذاع أقوالا أوأخبارا كاذبة عن موضوع الانتخاب أو الاستفتاء أو عن سلوك أحد المرشحين أو عن أخلاقهمع علمه بذلك ، بقصد التأثير في نتيجة الانتخاب أو الاستفتاء . 
فإذا أذيعت تلكالأقوال أو الأخبار في وقت لايستطيع فيه الناخبون أن يتبينوا الحقيقة ضوعفت العقوبة ." 

مادة 49 
"يعاقببالحبس مدة لا تقل عن شهر وبغرامة لاتقل عن خمسمائة جنيه ولاتجاوز ألف جنيه أوبإحدي هاتين العقوبتين : 

أولا : كل من ابدى رأيه فى الإنتخاب أو الإستفتاءوهو يعلم أن اسمه قيد فى الجدول بغير حق . 
ثانيا : كل من أبدي رأيه منتحلا اسمغيره . 
ثالثا : كل من اشترك في الانتخاب أو الاستفتاء الواحد أكثر من مرة ." 

مادة 50 
"يعاقببالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنتين كل من خطف الصندوق المحتوي علي بطاقات الانتخاب أوالاستفتاء أو أتلفه أو غيره أو عبث بأوراقه ." 

مادة 51 
" يعاقب علي الشروع في الجنحالمنصوص عليها في هذا القانون بالعقوبات المقررة للجريمة التامة ." 

مادة 52 
"يكونلرئيس لجنة الانتخاب أو الاستفتاء السلطة المخولة لمأموري الضبط القضائي ، فيمايتعلق بالجرائم التي تقع في قاعة اللجنة ." 

المادة الرابعة 
تضاف الىالمادة (24) من القانون رقم 73 لسنة 1956 المشار إليه ، فقرة جديدة بعد الفقرةالخامسة لتكون هى السادسة ، نصها الآتي : 
"وفي جميع الأحوال تبدأ عمليةالانتخاب أو الإستفتاء إذا مضت ساعة علي الميعاد المحدد لها ، دون أن يتقدمالمرشحون بمندوبين عنهم أو إذا لم يتمكن رئيس اللجنة من استكمال من يحل محلهم ." 

المادة الخامسة 
"يعاد ترتيب مواد الباب الخامس " أحكام عامة وأخريوقتية " من هذا القانون لتبدأ مواده برقم 53 ." 

المادة السادسة 
ينشرهذا القانون في الجريدة الرسمية ، ويعمل به من اليوم التالي لتاريخ نشره . 
يبصمهذا القانون بخاتم الدولة ، وينفذ كقانون من قوانينها . 

صدر برئاسةالجمهورية 
في 25 جمادي الأولي سنة 1426 هـ الموافق 2 يولية سنة 2005 م 
رئيسالجمهورية 
( حسني مبارك ) 
16 / 6 / 2005

----------


## محمود هويدى

*شكراً أستاذة / صفاء
مجهود ومشاركة طيبة ،،
*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*شكرا للطرح وتم التثبيت*

----------

